
Facebook’s Wealthy Investors Limit IPO by Pushing $100 Billion Value - revorad
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-23/facebook-insiders-limit-ipo-by-pushing-100-billion-value-tech.html
======
tatsuke95
I'm bearish. I suppose it's possible that Facebook turns out to be the next
Amazon/Ebay/Google, but this is ridiculous:

>"Facebook is a blue-chip stock and it’s not even public yet,” said Kevin
Landis, portfolio manager for the Firsthand Technology Value Fund..."

Who says something like that? A stock pumper or somebody clueless. According
to Wikipedia:

 _a blue chip is stock in a corporation with a national reputation for
quality, reliability and the ability to operate profitably in good times and
bad._

Does that sound like Facebook to anyone else? I'd buy into the SV hype train a
little more if it just lost a _little_ bit of the exaggerated luster. This
kind of commentary is what gets us in trouble.

